# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ایا واقعا تو ترمیم معدل نمره ای که بالاتره رو میذارن؟

## sayeh82

دوستان سلام
من زبان انگلیسی ۱۹ و ۷۵ شدم میخوام حتما ۲۰ بشه
ثبت نام هم کردم برای ترمیم
میخواستم بدونم اگر مثلا یهو بزنه ۱۹ شم😐 ۱۹ و ۷۵ قبلی رو میذارن؟
چون شنیده بودم هر نمره ای بالاتر باشه میذارن
کجا این رو گفتن؟

----------


## LEA

بله
نمره ی بهتر رو میزارن
شما که نمرتون بالاس چرا ترمیم کنید؟

----------


## sayeh82

> بله
> نمره ی بهتر رو میزارن
> شما که نمرتون بالاس چرا ترمیم کنید؟


هدفم رتبه برتر کنکور زبانه و ۲۵ صدم هم برام مهمه

----------


## LEA

> هدفم رتبه برتر کنکور زبانه و ۲۵ صدم هم برام مهمه


شما نمرتون بسیار به 20نزدیکه
تمرکز بزارید روی بالا رفتن مهارت در ازمون
باز هم خودتون فکر کنید
اگر ترمیم شرکت کنید ضرری به شما وارد نمیشه
حتی اگر نمره اتون کمتر بشه بازهم شما کتاب رو خوب خوندید و کمک کننده خواهد بود

انشاالله که نمره ی کاملو میگیرید و رتبه ی برتر زبان میشین

----------


## Mohammad_kh066

حیفه فرصت ترمیمت سوخت نکن ! کسی از اینده خبر نداره نمرت عالیه و  کنکور درصد خوب بزنی قطعا به چیزی ک میخوایی میرسی فریب این کسایی ک میگن  زیر فلان نمره  ضرر میکنه و  نخور نمره  بالای ۱۹ به هرچی بخواد میرسه اونا براساس ۹۳ ۹۴ میگن الان کلا سیستم  فرق داره

----------

